# Does any of you have Ovusoft software?



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone here has this software for FAM and if you like it or not. For those who don't know what it is you can see it here: www.tcoyf.com

I am thinking about getting it, and wanted to know if you are pretty happy with it. I am not TTC I wanted to avoid PG.

I know they have their own Ovusoft forum there, but for some reason my computer always freezes if I try to access it. Otherwise I would just post this question there.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I got it and am happy with it.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I am using their free fifteen day trial and I really like it and am considering purchasing it
crystal


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

I've had Ovusoft and have used it for the past six cycles (hard-charted before that). I am very happy with it and look forward to updating my chart everyday. My doc appreciated the printout reports I brought her during my last appointment, too.

I have had a few problems posting my new charts to the Web (I posted my initial, trial-membership chart to the Web, and for some reason, I haven't been able to update my online charts.), but overall, I am happy with my decision to buy the software.

I'm also TTA right now.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

I've used it for 2.5 years and love it. I'm using it now to avoid pregnancy but in the past I used it to conceive my daughter.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I only used it for about a week. I got all of my past information put in and then I found out I was pregnant. I loved it though!!! It works so much better than Fertility Frined in my opinion. I recommend getting it!!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I have it, and I am TTA. I really like it, charting while nursing is weird and this makes it a little easier.


----------



## xenomama (Jul 15, 2003)

Another


----------



## Palmetto210 (May 28, 2003)

I have used it for about 1.5 years. I like it, though sometimes all the overrides and automati settings are too much, so usualyl just do the calcualtions myself. It's great since I am on the go so much and tied to my computer at work. Have used it TTA and TTC.

Of course, no matter how good the software is, it cannot make up for you learning the FAM and NFP guidelines yourself.

Have fun with it!


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

I got it and love it....makes it easy to keep track of all your info...


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm in the middle of my 15 day trial and really like it so far


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Another







. I checked it out with the free trial and also looked at fertilityfriend and liked Ovusoft better. Besides, when I tried paper charting it didn't work out - I'd keep forgetting, the charts were too small and hard to fill in or read, etc. I'm on the computer so much anyway that I would just temp, turn the computer on, log in my data on Ovusoft, then check my email and MDC.

I used it to TTC, and when this baby is born will use it again to TTA.


----------

